# Lathe rockwell - $850 (Alpharetta, GA)



## MrWhoopee

Lathe rockwell - tools - by owner - sale
					

Small lathe with some tooling. Call Brad



					atlanta.craigslist.org


----------



## mattthemuppet2

that's a small lathe? Screaming deal if it's in reasonable condition.


----------



## Dhal22

And I live in Alpharetta!!  Looking now.


----------



## Dhal22

I'm second in line to go look at it.


----------



## mattthemuppet2

fingers'n'toes crossed!


----------



## Dhal22

Worked all day and did not follow up.


----------



## MrWhoopee

Dhal22 said:


> Worked all day and did not follow up.



Misplaced priorities


----------



## BGHansen

Those are nice lathes.  I had one with a taper attachment, 4C collets and lots of tooling; sold it a couple of years ago after buying a G0709.  You'll be happy with it.  One odd "feature" is the need for a 9/16" wrench to move the feed reverse lever.  No pull handle or knob, the bracket is bolted to the headstock.

Bruce


----------



## MrWhoopee

ad has been deleted


----------



## Dhal22

Yes,  it was sold quickly.


----------

